# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Как же все достало, не могу так больше

## Katy32

Как же все, почему в жизни появляется чувство ненужности, почему вдруг бац и осознаешь что ты лишний
Ты не вписываешься в компании ребят, ты не пьешь и не куришь, и вроде бы все хорошо, но одиночество 
Одиночество оказывается страшным, больше нет сил ничего терпеть ты одинок в мире ты один и ты лишний!!!!

----------


## Unity

Значит, оставайтесь Здесь; в этом месте каждый в своё время пережил подобное - и либо преодолел сие, либо научился жить... вполне автономно, независимо от ких-то человечьих стай...

----------


## Владимир79

Хуже когда любишь женщину, живешь с ней 3 года. Отдаешь ей сердце и думаешь что и любовь в ответ, а в ответ измена.

----------


## hellraiser

Моей подруге тоже всё надоело, так она набухалась в ванной. Теперь нет у меня подруги... Когда её хоронили, на её лице была улыбка, словно она даже ничего не почувствовала. Мне бы так...

----------


## Игорёк

> Хуже когда любишь женщину, живешь с ней 3 года. Отдаешь ей сердце и думаешь что и любовь в ответ, а в ответ измена.


 Ничего страшного. Могло бы быть и хуже, например еслиб были дети, и нажитое совместно по закону имущество. Делай выводы. в 39 сложно, но раз смог в 36, то и в 39 есть шансы.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

А для меня наоборот - все лишние а не я. Реально все заебали. охота покоя и тишины просто. Тут тоже самовыпил помогает)

----------


## Wasted

> А для меня наоборот - все лишние а не я. Реально все заебали. охота покоя и тишины просто. Тут тоже самовыпил помогает)


 Не, ну можно в лес пойти жить, например. Су для тех, кто сам с собой не может в этом мире.

----------

